# Cervelo P3SL purchase question



## zoom2zoom (Apr 26, 2010)

i currently have a BH Speedrom roadbike and would like to get my first tri bike after doing my first duathlon race and noticed most people were riding tri bikes.

i am looking at a used/excellent condition 51cm Cervelo P3SL with the following:

-650 Easton Vista wheels
-Vision Tech front end and stem
-Cervelo brakes
-FSA Carbon Pro Team Issue cranks
-Dura-Ace front and rear derailleurs

total price is $1000

i am 5'8 and 150lbs, standard porportion. 

question: 

is this bike too small for me, as my current road bike design has very low top frame, and i prefer smaller frame bikes.

is price reasonable for this setup?

is this bike worth riding/buying?

is bike will be around 4lbs heavier than the BH, will there be a difference?


----------



## AlexRandall (Nov 29, 2008)

The size is in the ballpark. The toptube length on TT bikes is hard to equate to roadbikes due to the often vastly different positioning we adopt when riding in the TT position. 

Price looks V.good 

The P3 is regarded as one of the premier aero bikes on the market - regardless of what material it is made from

About 2/3 of the drag experienced on the bike is due to rider position. Simply getting into an aero position is _the_ biggest speed improvement you will ever get. Weight may account for a 1% change.


----------



## Max The Dog (Feb 28, 2009)

Isn't the P3 SL an aluminum frame? I agree it is in the ball park for price, but the original poster should realized that the current P3 (carbon frame) is not the same as the old P3 SL (aluminum frame).

Anyways, I'm 5 9" and use a size 54 P2 with no problems. I think the original poster would probably be okay on the size 51. Remember, no matter how good the deal is, the bike is worthless if you can't fit.


----------

